# which monitor for photo editing ?



## akshaymak (Aug 21, 2013)

Thinking to buy the Asus PB278Q.. Anyone got one? 

What do you guys think?

Il be using it for photo editing ( light room, photo shop ) 


See my work 


www.Mak-Media.co.uk


----------



## KmH (Aug 21, 2013)

That display uses the relatively new Plane to Line Switching (PLS) display type Samsung developed.
Unfortunately, the Asus has no USB hub on it like most other displays in that price range have, and it's swivel mechanism is kind of kludgey.

It is not a wide gamut display but it claims to display 100% of sRGB.
Gamma adjustment supports both gamma 2.2 and gamma 1.8 so routine calibration should be relatively easy.

In that price range I would recommend looking at NEC and Eizo displays instead.


----------



## boomer (Aug 21, 2013)

Simply put, I've had this monitor since February and love it! Especially when compared to my older 1080p Samsung 24 inch LED (I use as a second monitor now). I went through 3 other 27 inch 1440p monitors before sticking with the ASUS PB278Q (Thank you Amazon!!!). It has made editing much more enjoyable. There are a lot of other options out there, but for $550 bucks, you can't complain too much.


----------



## katty1166 (Aug 29, 2013)

Check out this site Best Monitor for Photo Editing and Photography 2013


----------

